# Tank Re builders



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Does anyone know anyone that can take an existing tank and take it apart and rebuild it properly? I had a new 50G 36x18x18 tank built which was not done properly, I even had the builder take it back and redo it and its showing the exact same problems as originally. I have no faith in these guys anymore so I'm trying to see if this thing is still salvageable. If you know anyone who knows how to take a tank apart, properly remove all the silicone and put it back together properly I would be very much appreciative.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

Can u not take it back and demand money back.
how old is this tank.have u filled with water.demand a refund
no sense in screwing around with it if there is a chance to get
money back if that is not a option hopefully someone here can help
Good luck.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

it can not be Miracles tank. do not redo anything. take it back to the Builder and get money.
I had the same crappy experience with "reputed builder".

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Ive had this tank about 7 days since I picked it up. I filled it with water that is how i see it has the same weak seam.

Sig, from the people ive been speaking with it is the same builder you had this issue with. 

Ill talk to them again and see if I can get a refund.


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

nc208082 said:


> Ive had this tank about 7 days since I picked it up. I filled it with water that is how i see it has the same weak seam.
> 
> Sig, from the people ive been speaking with it is the same builder you had this issue with.
> 
> Ill talk to them again and see if I can get a refund.


Would you be able to disclose the name of the builder? im about to get a tank built but before i had over some money, i want to make sure im making the right choice


----------

